# Cpu not running at full speed!



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

i get stutters in every game i have and buy. they are like freezes less than a second for every 2-3 seconds.help please.when i had my previous gpu-zotac nvidia geforce 8400gs everything was working smooth without stutter.now my gpu is gainward nvidia geforce gt 610 and i have stutters in every game even in low end games.i can play cod bo II at highest settings. all my games have high fps but below 50fps. why am i having these stutters and please i beg you not to tell me to upgrade. here in our country everything is very much costly and i am not that rich. please help!!

i have intel pentium dual cpu e2200@2.20ghz and its run on 1.47ghz and when i run games then also it stays at 1.47ghz. this happened only after i changed my mobo because my previous one died. also i have 4gb ram but it shows only 3gb ram. the rated bus speed for my processor is 531.1 MHz but it always stays at 133.0 MHz. help !!!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Is the cpu running hot? Do you have a 64bit Windows version?
Did you update the BIOS?


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Is the cpu running hot? Do you have a 64bit Windows version?
> Did you update the BIOS?


no the cpu is not hot i checked it and i have 32 bit and also i tried 64bit and i dont know where to get phoenix bios updates. now i have bios version 6.00. plz help!!


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 13, 2015)

The multiplier on the CPU is wrong. Could be that the BIOS on that motherboard does not support your CPU. Track down the most current BIOS version for your motherboard and update it if it is not already running it.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Please list your system specifications... outside of the GPU we have no idea what you have!! It is hard to help without any information.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

CJCerny said:


> The multiplier on the CPU is wrong. Could be that the BIOS on that motherboard does not support your CPU. Track down the most current BIOS version for your motherboard and update it if it is not already running it.


the multiplier i have max is 11x and its on 11x only and my mobo supports my cpu and my bios is award phoenix 6.0 and why my ram is showing 3gb instead of 4gb



EarthDog said:


> Please list your system specifications... outside of the GPU we have no idea what you have!! It is hard to help without any information.


cpu-intel pentium dual cpu e2200@2.20ghz
ram-4gb 
gpu-listed above
mobo-e-spectrum g31


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

Your stuttering is probably caused by your processor getting gimped to 1.5Ghz, as mentioned in the other thread you made.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Your stuttering is probably caused by your processor getting gimped to 1.5Ghz, as mentioned in the other thread you made.


so what should i do? plz help but i think its not processor because i changed the mobo a few days ago and before that i had gainward gpu only and when i was having my previous gpu zotac games ran without stutter. and what should i do to fix my procoessor.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Good call RCoon!!!

How about a merge of those two threads since these are more than likely related?


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Good call RCoon!!!
> 
> How about a merge of those two threads since these are more than likely related?


how should i fix my processor and ram problem.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> How about a merge of those two threads since these are more than likely related?



Alas, I am powerless outside of the gaming forum.



Sunehildeep said:


> how should i fix my processor and ram problem.



I would perhaps begin by filling out your system specs: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs
Then we can take a look at your processor model and motherboard and see if something isn't supported.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Alas, I am powerless outside of the gaming forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already did that.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> no the cpu is not hot i checked it and i have 32 bit and also i tried 64bit and i dont know where to get phoenix bios updates. now i have bios version 6.00. plz help!!



If you are using a 32 bit windows version now, only 3GB of memory will be usable, you need to have 64bit windows installed for windows to use all 4GB of memory


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If you are using a 32 bit windows version now, only 3GB of memory will be usable, you need to have 64bit windows installed for windows to use all 4GB of memory


i tried installing 64 bit but still it remains 3gb


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 13, 2015)

Sound like you need do a memory remap in your bios settings if there is any.  So you on a 64 bit windows currently?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Sound like you need do a memory remap in your bios settings if there is any.  So you on a 64 bit windows currently?



If you check his specs hes on 32bit now


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Alas, I am powerless outside of the gaming forum.


Sweet jebus... why do you guys moderate in silos like that??


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If you check his specs hes on 32bit now


but i tried installing 64bit hoping that it might fix the problem but still it says 3gb and in bios also it says 3gb


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Sweet jebus... why do you guys moderate in silos like that??



I'm a newbie, might accidentally ban 20,000 users or something. Or start posting woefully imbalanced news for my own diabolical ends.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Sweet jebus... why do you guys moderate in silos like that??


can i have a fix for my problem plzzz? i cant game smoothly its annoying me and also i can even play cod boII at highest settings so my specs aren't the problem.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Did you buy this "Lord Electronics" motherboard used?


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Did you buy this "Lord Electronics" motherboard used?


nope. Its new and originally its the e-spectrum g31 mobo.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> nope. Its new and originally its the e-spectrum g31 mobo.



So it's this motherboard with 2 RAM slots: http://e-spectrum.in/products/es-mb-g31/92/  ?
So you are using 2x2GB DDR2 sticks and it only shows 3GB on 64bit windows


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 13, 2015)

Could be that the IGP is set to use 1GB of memory, although I've never seen a G31 BIOS that could do that. Can you reset the BIOS to its default settings?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2015)

This screams "bios issue" to me.  He likely needs the latest version.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> i can even play cod boII at highest settings



I highly doubt it, my HD5770 was struggling quite a bit with everything turned up, I can only imagine how badly it runs on yours


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> I highly doubt it, my HD5770 was struggling quite a bit with everything turned up, I can only imagine how badly it runs on yours


cod bo II runs smoothly with high fps(below 50fp and above 35 fps) on my pc but all games have stuttering don't know why but i didn't had that problem with my previous gpu



P4-630 said:


> So it's this motherboard with 2 RAM slots: http://e-spectrum.in/products/es-mb-g31/92/  ?
> So you are using 2x2GB DDR2 sticks and it only shows 3GB on 64bit windows


yes



R-T-B said:


> This screams "bios issue" to me.  He likely needs the latest version.


where i can download the latest version of phoenix bios?



CJCerny said:


> Could be that the IGP is set to use 1GB of memory, although I've never seen a G31 BIOS that could do that. Can you reset the BIOS to its default settings?


how can i set IGP and what about the cpu speed?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> where i can download the latest version of phoenix bios?


 You don't want just the "phoenix bios."  You want your motherboards specific latest bios.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> You don't want just the "phoenix bios."  You want your motherboards specific latest bios.


but at the mobo site there is no option for downloading bios updates even they have no option for drivers.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 13, 2015)

goto your manufactures website of your motherboard, find the correct 1, and look under download. If you cant find it by yourself, you can try and use cpu-z, normally it will tell you who it is.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

Ebo said:


> goto your manufactures website of your motherboard, find the correct 1, and look under download. If you cant find it by yourself, you can try and use cpu-z, normally it will tell you who it is.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


originally why mobo is e-spectrum g31 while cpu-z says its lord electronics mobo and on google i cant find lord electronics website


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> can i have a fix for my problem plzzz? i cant game smoothly its annoying me and also i can even play cod boII at highest settings so my specs aren't the problem.


You are being answered in your duplicate thread, aren't you??? I'm not going to help in this thread and the other. Moderators need to merge the threads...


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> You are being answered in your duplicate thread, aren't you??? I'm not going to help in this thread and the other. Moderators need to merge the threads...


but there they are trying to solve my cpu and ram issue and here the stutter problem.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> You are being answered in your duplicate thread, aren't you??? I'm not going to help in this thread and the other. Moderators need to merge the threads...



Yes....


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes....


can you merge my both threads?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2015)

Have you tried just reinstalling windows? Drivers? Video card drivers more specifically? The more newer titles you try and play, the more demanding they are/become. I know you dont want to hear someone say you need to upgrade, but it has to happen at some point.



Sunehildeep said:


> can you merge my both threads?


Does it say moderator of any kind under his avatar?


----------



## Ebo (Nov 13, 2015)

okay, so you are in a bit of troubble, so mabye this little programme can help you out .

https://www.slimwareutilities.com/slimdrivers.php


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Have you tried just reinstalling windows? Drivers? Video card drivers more specifically?
> 
> 
> Does it say moderator of any kind under his avatar?


nope


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> nope


Then do those things. Start with upgrading your video card drivers. If that doesnt fix it, reinstall Windows.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Then do those things. Start with upgrading your video card drivers. If that doesnt fix it, reinstall Windows.


tried both the options


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ebo said:


> okay, so you are in a bit of troubble, so mabye this little programme can help you out .
> 
> https://www.slimwareutilities.com/slimdrivers.php



"_*What it does:* SlimDrivers automatically updates PC drivers with real-time scanning and cloud technology. The first cloud-based utility for updating and maintaining drivers, SlimDrivers provides instant optimization of the interaction between a computer and its system components and periperhals, such as printers, graphic and sound cards, motherboards, USB ports, game controllers and other devices and hardware. SlimDrivers scans a PC, identifies the correct drivers needed, and retrieves them from the cloud, automatically installing the most current, precise drivers for each individual PC._ "

It does not update a BIOS.....


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

You just said you didn;t...

Yeah, unsubscribed... good luck!


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> You just said you didn;t...
> 
> Yeah, unsubscribed... good luck!


what? i tried updating my video card drivers and installed windows 4 times then what should i do!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> tried both the options


You litereally just quoted me and said you didnt. 

Im probably going to get infracted for this, but I dont care. You're an idiot. I will no longer post in your threads trying to help you. You came here asking for advice. In TWO threads and when people present you with options you pull this shit. DONE.

Good luck.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> "_*What it does:* SlimDrivers automatically updates PC drivers with real-time scanning and cloud technology. The first cloud-based utility for updating and maintaining drivers, SlimDrivers provides instant optimization of the interaction between a computer and its system components and periperhals, such as printers, graphic and sound cards, motherboards, USB ports, game controllers and other devices and hardware. SlimDrivers scans a PC, identifies the correct drivers needed, and retrieves them from the cloud, automatically installing the most current, precise drivers for each individual PC._ "
> 
> It does not update a BIOS.....


so how do i update my bios



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You litereally just quoted me and said you didnt.
> 
> Im probably going to get infracted for this, but I dont care. You're an idiot. I will no longer post in your threads trying to help you. You came here asking for advice. In TWO threads and when people present you with options you pull this shit. DONE.
> 
> Good luck.


i was answering to your moderator question that you asked "Does it say moderator of any kind under his avatar?"


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> so how do i update my bios



You need to contact these people here: http://e-spectrum.in/products/es-mb-g31/92/ , use the contact form or:

*E-Spectrum Support - Kolkata*
E-Spectrum Traexim Pvt. Ltd.
Contact Person : Sanjeet Gupta

1 Chandni Chowk, 1st Floor, Room No.5, Kolkata - 700013
+919830597196


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2015)

There was more than one question in there and you gave a blanket response of "nope". That to us, tells us you didnt try updating drivers/reinstalling windows and you also made 0 mention that I saw stating otherwise before I even posted here.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There was more than one question in there and you gave a blanket response of "nope". That to us, tells us you didnt try updating drivers/reinstalling windows and you also made 0 mention that I saw stating otherwise before I even posted here.


sorry i am really sorry. my bad. but i tried updating gpu drivers and reinstalling windows.



P4-630 said:


> You need to contact these people here: http://e-spectrum.in/products/es-mb-g31/92/ , use the contact form or:
> 
> *E-Spectrum Support - Kolkata*
> E-Spectrum Traexim Pvt. Ltd.
> ...


i'll try


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 13, 2015)

Then it can only be 1 of two things. You have a dying hard drive that you need to run diagnostics on to find out for sure, or you just need to upgrade your system. I  believe RCOON said something about your CPU speed dialing back to 1.5GHz from 2.5 or whatever the stock speed is. That could also be an issue. 

Outside of those 3 things, I dont see anything else.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Then it can only be 1 of two things. You have a dying hard drive that you need to run diagnostics on to find out for sure, or you just need to upgrade your system. I  believe RCOON said something about your CPU speed dialing back to 1.5GHz from 2.5 or whatever the stock speed is. That could also be an issue.
> 
> Outside of those 3 things, I dont see anything else.


i bought a new hard drive a few days ago hoping that it will fix the problem but no luck.yes my cpu speed went from 2.2ghz to 1.47ghz and ram from 4.00gb to 3.00gb after replacing my mobo with a new mobo. see my other thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/cpu-not-running-at-full-speed.217530/#post-3370869


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> i'll try



Here is another person to contact, good luck!:


*E-Spectrum Support - Bangalore*
E-Spectrum Traexim Pvt. Ltd.
Contact Person : Naveen Kedia

19 BMR Mansion, 2nd Cross, Raja Ram Mohan Roy Extension, Off K.H.Road (Double Road), Bangalore - 560027
+91 080 41691422


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Here is another person to contact, good luck!:
> 
> 
> *E-Spectrum Support - Bangalore*
> ...


can you help with this forum http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-game-urgent-help-needed.217525/#post-3370883


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunehildeep said:


> can you help with this forum http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-game-urgent-help-needed.217525/#post-3370883



If you have solved this cpu speed and ram problem, the stuttering could be gone.


----------



## Absolution (Nov 13, 2015)

Install ThrottleStop and check your CMod, if its 50% set it to 100% by clicking on the clock modulation checkbox. Im still looking into this matter because Im suffering from a similar issue.


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolution said:


> Install ThrottleStop and check your CMod, if its 50% set it to 100% by clicking on the clock modulation checkbox. Im still looking into this matter because Im suffering from a similar issue.


i'll try


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolution said:


> Install ThrottleStop and check your CMod, if its 50% set it to 100% by clicking on the clock modulation checkbox. Im still looking into this matter because Im suffering from a similar issue.


its already on 100%


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2015)

Did you contact the motherboard manufacturer?
What did they say?


----------



## Sunehildeep (Nov 17, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Did you contact the motherboard manufacturer?
> What did they say?


they didn't picked the phone and also they didn't replied to my email. i sent them about 2 emails but no luck.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2015)

buy a new socket 775 motherboard from a reputable brand, such as Asus, Gigabyte or MSI


----------

